# Lucky Bunny



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 13, 2011)

My name is Jenny. This is a picture of me my new slave took today.







My old family's man wanted to send me to the meat butcher, but the woman said no! Jenny is a good bunny, I will find a home for her. So the lady sent a email out to something call 4-H rabbit club. A man told the ladyI could live with him.

I like my new slave, he gives me lots of pets and some food called banana's and craisins. I never had them before, they were very yummy! I live next to another bunny called Handsome and he is! I have lots of tasty hay and food. I also have toys, a phone book to chew and a ball with a bell to play with too.

I am so happy I can't stop myself from doing binkies and I flop on my backbecause I am so happy. The man said I am very cute, of course he is right, and I can live here forever. I am a lucky bunny.


----------



## Nyx (Mar 14, 2011)

Dear Jenny,

You ARE a lucky bunny. I know your new slave because he was my slave before I moved to Texas to be with my new family.

Handsome is my younger brother and Titan and Sweetie are my mom and dad.

I am the "herd matron" where we live. This means I'm in charge of the girls on the floor and making sure that all the bucks get flirted with and stuff. One of our girls is an e-lop like you too - her name is Ellie Mae. One of our e-lop boys really thinks you're cute - his name is Brady Hawkes.

Well, I have herd matron duties awaiting me as not all the girls flirted with their assigned bucks today and they have to do so before mom feeds us or they get blocked from the food bowl. 

I'm happy you're in my old home. Its a good home and they'll treat you good.

Give my old slave a lick for me (or flick him off - your choice).

Nyx


----------



## fancybutterfly (Mar 24, 2011)

We, (Bob and Zeus) are very happy for you. We were both not doing so good when our Bunnymama human got us. She got me, Bob, first. Someone put me in the same crate with another rabbit that wasn't friendly. He did very bad things to me. I don't like to talk about it. No one wanted me after that. But this pretty lady came in one day and saw me and said she needed to take me home! I was very scared. I didn't want to be hurt again. But I was very happy and lucky to get her as my human!

Hi, I am Zuesh. I wash a hungry bunny. Nobody feeded me enough! Bunnymama shaw me and knowed that I was hungry. Sho she taked me home! Shometimesh she callsh me a little piggy cush I eat up all my yummiesh!

It's Bob again. We are very happy you have found a good happy home. I wish more humans would know better how to take care of bunnies!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you

I am lovin the craisins and banana chips! I have gotten my slave trained well, he takes me out to the living room to watch television with him, he pets me for hours.

I am leading the good life now!


----------

